# Please help stop the cuts to NHS fertility treatment in N. Ireland



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

The final Belfast Health Trust public Consultation meeting to hear your views on the 2017/18 Savings Plan proposals will take place on Thursday 28 September at 6.30pm. The Consultation period runs from 24 August 2017- 5 October 2017 and it is important that your voice is heard. 
Grosvenor Hall
5 Glengall St
Belfast BT12 5AD Thursday 
28 September 2017 6.30pm-8.30pm

As a representative from Fertility Network in N. Ireland, I will be attending to make a very strong case for the five month deferment of NHS fertility services to be reversed. We believe these proposed cuts are economically short-sighted as delaying people from getting fertility treatment will cost the NHS more on GP appointments, stress, anxiety, depression, time off work, relationship problems and increased debt as one cycle of IVF treatment in the private sector costs around  £4000.  I know there are patents across N. Ireland  who are stressed out with worry about the delay as their fertility clock is ticking and they have already put their lives on hold desperately awaiting this one NHS IVF treatment cycle, whilst their counterparts in Scotland and Wales, who pay the same NI Contributions, receive 3 and 2  IVF treatment cycles on the NHS respectively.  Della and Grace attended the public meeting last Thursday and made a big impact on the Directors of Belfast Health Trust.  Due to this success, we need to repeat this passionate plea to reverse these proposed cuts to infertility services.  Please let me know if you can come along to the Grosvenor Hall on Thursday 28 September via text on 07837 987562 or via Email on [email protected] Thank you


----------

